# which electric shower?



## dillons (18 Aug 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good electric shower? mira or triton are the only ones I know of. know someone with a triton t90si and it only delivers a dribble of water. guess it depends on water pressure but in a regular pressure semi-d, anyone any recommendations and prices?
also anyone know how much to fit?

thanks,
dillons


----------



## HighFlier (18 Aug 2006)

Unless you have very good mains pressure get a power electric shower which uses the cold storage tank and heats electrically.

Otherwise get a pumped shower which uses the hot and cold water in your tanks and has no internal heater.

Benifits of power electric shower is that you will always have hot water.

However the pumped shower will give more pressure as the electrically heated shower has a max throughput because it has to heat the water passing through.

IMO both of these are a better option in most Irish houses because they are non dependent on water pressure at the mains.

The traditional electric shower uses mains water and suffers from fluctuating pressure and especially in winter when the incoming water is very cold the flow rate is bad.


----------



## dillons (18 Aug 2006)

thanks for that. so anyone any recommendations for a pumped electric shower that doesn't use the mains? I think the Triton T90i is tank fed but not sure which of the Mira are?

will the installation of an electric shower mean taking down tiles, I want to put it in the bathroom over the bath.

also want to get a pump for the mira shower (non electric) in the en-suite and a timer switch for my immersion. 
Can all these jobs be done by an electrician or plumber or would I need both?

thanks,
Sharon.


----------



## HighFlier (18 Aug 2006)

I have a Triton T90si which is a tank fed shower with an integral pump and heater. It gives reasonable pressure and to install you need a cold water pipe from the tank in the attic to feed it.

I also have a Triton AS2000 and an AS2000xt which are tank fed with an integral pump  and have no internal heater thus requiring a feed from both the cold water tank and the hot water cylinder. The pressure from these is much higher and better than most hotel showers.

Whichever you use you need to pipe so there will be some wall chasing required unless you want surface piping.

Mira do equivalents to all these and I believe performance and cost is much the same.

With regard to the existing shower if you want to keep the shower then you can fit a remote pressurisation unit. This has the advantage of not having the pump whining in your ear as you use it.

Unless you are handy you need a plumber and an electrician for this.

For the immersion timer if the immersion is already fitted you only need an electrician.


----------



## dillons (18 Aug 2006)

thanks highflier. I was hoping an electrician would cover the lot but looks like I need both.

I'm going to keep the existing shower in en-suite and get a pump fitted to hotpress. will go with the triton or mira tank electric for the bathroom so.
hopefully it won't cost the earth in materials & labour!

dillons


----------



## dodo (18 Aug 2006)

Always Triton I'v heard


----------



## ninsaga (4 Sep 2006)

Do power showers therefore cost more to run given that the tank has to keep a supply of hot water available all day v's the electric showers which basically just heat on demand?

ninsaga


----------



## deeds372 (5 May 2009)

hi there

I really want to get electric shower for my main bathroom, there is a shower there alreay runs off either the immersion or the gas, but Im so sick of waiting for the water to heat up and people leaving either the gas or immersion on!!  

Its a mira shower thats there can it just be switched over to electric,does sthe power electric use lot of electicity??


----------

